# sp 2022 barrels



## lowkhalbalr (Apr 26, 2011)

just bought my first sig and was wondering if anyone knows about what other barrels from different pistols will fit. im thinkin the 220/226/229 and 2022 barrels are all the same?


----------



## ednav (Oct 30, 2010)

Nope, they're not the same. Generally, only barrels made for the SP2009, SP2340, and SP2022 will work for this pistol. Even some of those barrels may not be drop-ins and could require cutting a notch at the top of the barrel's breech if your pistol has a loaded chamber indicator at the top of the slide.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

ednav is correct. You can only use SigPro barrels in a SigPro. If you have a .40S&W or .357SIG model, those two caliber barrels are interchangable. If you have a 9mm, you cannot go up in caliber.


----------

